# Name this Wood



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

What is this wood? The homeowners think they are birch. There is a door that is sanded too much and is showing the plywood of the veneer. I am needing to order something like this https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...rch+veneer&dpPl=1&dpID=41sSBm2GUkL&ref=plSrch. It's a shaker style cabinet as you can see this door so I was going to cut the veneer and lay it in the doors that are damaged.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

..
...


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

It's cherry, what type, I dunno


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like cherry to me also, but I am about 3 thousand miles away, so it's hard to see.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

So here is the damaged door I am repairing. You can see they sanded too much in the veneer. The stain took differently to the center inset. I will be sanding the insert then laying new veneer in, then stain it again


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What an UGLY stain color


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

George. i name it George.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats definitely birch ply. The trim might be cherry, but the panels are definitely birch ply, at least in the most recent picture.

Btw, you could veneer pine plywood with cherry veneer. It doesn't make it cherry. It's still a veneer. The grain pattern of the panels in the first photos don't match the grain pattern of the most recent photos. The most recent photos are showing birch for the panel.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

The way the wood took the stain makes me think it's a soft wood. The only soft cherry wood I could find was Pin or Black. Most Cherry is hardwood.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

This project is starting out fabulous. I sent a picture to a cabinet maker and he said cherry and the insert would take stain differently. Once I know what type of wood that insert is I'll order the veneer.

I told the homeowner I will inlay the new veneer in the door but staining isn't going to achieve a uniform color. I'm thinking a tinted varnish in a brown color.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone have recommendations for a tinted coat on too? Like polyshades?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Could be Alder, the poor man's cherry.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Yikes man
...

Did you stain that walnut color on there? needed wood conditioner big time, dye stain, or just plain toner coats. You don't want that look ever. I mean did ALL the veneer get sanded through? Some veneers are paper thin... super thin. 

So the plan was to sand clear coat off, in order to stain?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

did you just say polyshades? Really?
and it looks like chinese maple to me.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I am repairing this one door then finishing the rest of the cabinets that the homeowners started. 

And I simply said *like* polyshades in reference to a product that sits on top. The homeowners have decided against Staining so we're looking at a transparent top coat. I am thinking tinted lacquer


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> I am repairing this one door then finishing the rest of the cabinets that the homeowners started.
> 
> And I simply said *like* polyshades in reference to a product that sits on top. The homeowners have decided against Staining so we're looking at a transparent top coat. I am thinking tinted lacquer


Tinting the lacquer would probably be easier. And it wouldn't look plastic-y when you are done.


----------

